# 24 Apr 2015 Invitation Received Group



## OnaMisssion (Dec 13, 2014)

Dear Friends

I am creating this thread to connect with each other and share the information regarding 189/190 Visa Lodgement Process leading up to VISA Grant. Please Join the group and benefit others or/and get benefitted.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Signing in.
I will be paying up and filing the visa sometime around mid-June.


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

*I am in*

I am in -----


16-Jan-2015 - ACS Positive outcome received for 261313
27-Feb-2014 - IELTS| L 7, R 7, W 6, S 7
10-Mar-2015 - PTE-A| L 79, R 84, W 75, S 90
12-Mar-2015 - EOI Submitted with 60 points
XX-XXX-XXXX - Medicals Completed
24-Apr-2015 (12:10 A.M) - Invitation Received 
XX-XXX-XXXX- Visa Lodgement
XX-XXX-XXXX - PCC
XX-XXX-XXXX - Grant


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

murali1201 said:


> I am in -----
> 
> 
> 16-Jan-2015 - ACS Positive outcome received for 261313
> ...


Congrats. I told ya you will get the invite today.


----------



## amit9845 (Sep 19, 2014)

I m in too.
ACS - 2nd Feb
IELTS - 28th Feb
EOI submitted - 20th march 
Points - 60 points
Invitation received- today


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm in too !


----------



## lanecwe (Jul 7, 2014)

Im in too. Thanks for creating this group. I have many questions when filling up the form.


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm in too. I put all the money for PR invite fee in NSE and it has been crashing since then..:-((
Count me in...

Probably I will kick PCC asap.


----------



## Priyanga (Oct 5, 2014)

hi,

i have work experience(software engineer) from may'06 but in ACS assessment it has been mentioned that experience validated from may'08. 

When i submitted my EOI i gave my work experience from may'06 (as it is not mentioned anywhere that experience based on ACS) because of which i got 60 points. 

Now my question is whether the experience which i gave from may'06 is valid or should i give my experience from may'08 in EOI as per ACS? i got the invitation today for 189 and i have only 14 days time left to apply.

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Priyanga said:


> hi,
> 
> i have work experience(software engineer) from may'06 but in ACS assessment it has been mentioned that experience validated from may'08.
> 
> ...


Invite on 189 has 60 days time to apply and not 14. Can you elaborate how it is 14 for you?

The "?" icon besides the work experience/ employment thing in EOI clearly states that you have to mention the work experience not assessed as "skilled" by your assessing organization, as, "not relevant". If you would have done that, then you would not have been eligible.



> A client is considered skilled and therefore eligible for claiming employment points from the date the relevant assessing authority considers a client to be skilled in the nominated occupation.





> *IMPORTANT:* Clients who have an opinion on their skilled employment from the relevant assessing authority should enter employment periods as specified on the letter from the assessing authority.


In this case, do not proceed with the visa application and let the invite elapse and try again later when you have the right amount of points. Over-claimed points would definitely result in visa rejection and a huge monetary loss to you. Has happened a few times with members here. Most recently here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-subclass-189-visa-refused-help-needed.html


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi all,

I noticed that some people have completed their medicals prior to invite or visa lodge. It might be a stupid question but somehow I'm not finding the thread/link, but can someone help me as to how to organize this health checkup prior to lodging visa?


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## was1 (Apr 23, 2015)

*regarding visa*

hello everybody can anybody tell me i have applied for student visa on 29 march 2015 and have medical on 16 april 2015 ,can anybody tell me when would i get my grant letter ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

TanuPatel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I noticed that some people have completed their medicals prior to invite or visa lodge. It might be a stupid question but somehow I'm not finding the thread/link, but can someone help me as to how to organize this health checkup prior to lodging visa?


Trust me, don't even bother about it until you lodge the visa. Even after that you have around 60 days to do it. Even after that if you don't do it, when CO is assigned to your case, s/he will request you to do it and give you 28 days for the same. More than sufficient time. The reason why PCC and Medicals should not be done so early: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6856466-post58.html



KeeDa said:


> Yes, you can. But why bother so early? IED depends on medicals too. IED = MIN(PCC, Medicals) + 12 months.
> This isn't a sure-shot rule though. You can get a shorter IED based on other factors too, but mostly it is this formula. For example, if you did your medicals today on 07.March.2015, your IED would most probably be somewhere near 07.March.2016. Considering current timeframes, it takes somewhere around 60 to 70 days for CO allocation and another month or so after than for the visa. So, it would be somewhere around July that you would get your visa and if you do either your PCC or Medicals now, the visa will have an IED of 07.March.2016- thus leaving you with 8 months to plan for the visa validation trip. Whereas, if you do your PCC and Meds - say 3 months from now in June, then you would have 11 months to plan and undertake the trip. The choice is yours depending on how flexible you can be about traveling to AU to get the visa validated.


Edit: Regarding how to organize health: In your online visa application, you get a link "Organize Health" which gives you a page with the details and most importantly your HAP ID. You have to take a print of this page to the hospital that does visa related health checks.


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

I am in too. I am filling my application. As I came through RPL, ACS cut my 6 years of employment. During EOI I put my employment as starting from the date ACS recognized as experience.

Same information is refelected automatically in employment history section in of Application. Should I edit it to reflect actual employment history of should I keep it as it is?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tejas_gokhale01 said:


> I am in too. I am filling my application. As I came through RPL, ACS cut my 6 years of employment. During EOI I put my employment as starting from the date ACS recognized as experience.
> 
> Same information is refelected automatically in employment history section in of Application. Should I edit it to reflect actual employment history of should I keep it as it is?


No. As a "skilled" applicant, they are interested in only your "skilled" employment and that is why only that has been copied over from your EOI into your visa application. Also, it would be best to provide supporting documents (same as those given for assessment) for only the period considered as "skilled" by ACS. But, it does not harm to provide all of it. It would only increase the number of files and maybe the processing time a bit (as CO will have to go through all of your documentation).
Do also note that there is an overall limit of 60 files for your visa application. Each file has a limit of 5MB.

In any case, whatever has been set "by default" in the application (employment histories, etc), is recommended to leave as-is. If you think there is any information you want corrected in that, there is another form (929 or 1022 I believe) that has to be submitted stating the change you want to be done.


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks kida I have a doubt I recently got promoted and my designation is changed now but in the eoi form I mentioned old designation.Will it have any impact now


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

murali1201 said:


> Thanks kida I have a doubt I recently got promoted and my designation is changed now but in the eoi form I mentioned old designation.Will it have any impact now


Your promotion, I believe, happened after your ACS assessment, and you are to enter data into the EOI as per your ACS assessment. So, nothing wrong that you have done here. The period after your assessment and until now with your new designation isn't adding any immigration points too I believe, right?

I haven't seen the visa application online system, but from what I know, your skilled employment from your EOI is copied over into your visa application. Leave it at that. If there is an option to add a new row, then use that to add a new row/ record for the period after your assessment until today (i.e. current) and mention your new designation there.


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

KeeDa said:


> No. As a "skilled" applicant, they are interested in only your "skilled" employment and that is why only that has been copied over from your EOI into your visa application. Also, it would be best to provide supporting documents (same as those given for assessment) for only the period considered as "skilled" by ACS. But, it does not harm to provide all of it. It would only increase the number of files and maybe the processing time a bit (as CO will have to go through all of your documentation).
> Do also note that there is an overall limit of 60 files for your visa application. Each file has a limit of 5MB.
> 
> In any case, whatever has been set "by default" in the application (employment histories, etc), is recommended to leave as-is. If you think there is any information you want corrected in that, there is another form (929 or 1022 I believe) that has to be submitted stating the change you want to be done.


but thats going to produce mismatch between dates on employer's reference letter and those the application.


----------



## Delphy (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi, everyone. I just received the invitation! But I have little problem when I was filling up my online application form. A warning popped up saying I have a "unfinalised application lodged with the department" though I really haven't lodged any application recently! The warning also says I will be able to continue but the unfinalised application may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. 

But what can I do if I even have no idea about what it is. All I can remember is I lodged a student visa twice nearly two years ago. I got my first student visa application rejected due to the jerk agency (They forgot to fill in my employment history and simply wrote unemployed!). I had to lodge the student visa the second time with my employment certificates and finally got it granted after longtime waiting and a series of telephone checks. Can it be the reason I received the warning though I can't see any connection between them.

Anyone can tell me what to do? I am really anxious...


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

To be aware of how will the application looks like, I'd like to click that Apply Visa button from EOI. Will this have any consequences even I'm not completely ready to apply yet? I just like to see what sets of information are required.

Anyone clicked it?


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi KeeDa, 
Thanks for the revert. I am aware of all of this ( why not to bother about it now & how to organize it post lodgement). But I am in a situation where I have to do medicals prior to visa lodge due to some reasons, hence the relevant query.


KeeDa said:


> Trust me, don't even bother about it until you lodge the visa. Even after that you have around 60 days to do it. Even after that if you don't do it, when CO is assigned to your case, s/he will request you to do it and give you 28 days for the same. More than sufficient time. Edit: Regarding how to organize health: In your online visa application, you get a link "Organize Health" which gives you a page with the details and most importantly your HAP ID. You have to take a print of this page to the hospital that does visa related health checks.


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

You can very well click the Apply Visa , which will take you to your immiaccount homepage, where you need to create your login id /password. There will be a set of 17 pages (a bit more detailed version of EOI; some parts are already filled from the EOI page) which you can keep on filling and saving and finally moving past 17th page once you are ready to pay. Hope this helps.

You can also go through http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html to know what comes next 


armanvp said:


> To be aware of how will the application looks like, I'd like to click that Apply Visa button from EOI. Will this have any consequences even I'm not completely ready to apply yet? I just like to see what sets of information are required.
> 
> Anyone clicked it?


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

Ok guys, First thing first, as a checklist for things to do / can be done before CO is assigned :-

1. Initiate PCC ( especially if you are living at a different address than passport)
2. Medicals 
3. Arrange ICICI/AXIS/HDFC FX card ( looks to be best possible way of paying visa fee)

About 3, Does anybody know if only primary applicant need to pay first? For my spouse and two kids, the total visa fee coming out to be 4 Lakhs INR. 

Regarding 2, there seem to be quite a few people who have done their medicals right after invite. 

Let me know if anybody from Pune.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

tejas_gokhale01 said:


> but thats going to produce mismatch between dates on employer's reference letter and those the application.


Not really a mismatch. The records from employment reference will overlap with these records in the visa application (i.e. reference would cover say, x number of years of your employment for the period m till n, while visa application has x-2 years for the period m+2 till n).

I just received an update from someone who recently got his visa issued. He says:


> I did this left it as-is and added new records into the employment section capturing my rest of the employment history (i.e. his unskilled employment)


So, look for an option to add records in that table and add the remaining years as not-relevant.


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks friend,yes i got promotion after ACS assesment and my points remained the same after the promotion.


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

TanuPatel said:


> You can very well click the Apply Visa , which will take you to your immiaccount homepage, where you need to create your login id /password. There will be a set of 17 pages (a bit more detailed version of EOI; some parts are already filled from the EOI page) which you can keep on filling and saving and finally moving past 17th page once you are ready to pay. Hope this helps.
> 
> You can also go through http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html to know what comes next


Thanks TanuPatel, I'm going to take a look at that later!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

TanuPatel said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> Thanks for the revert. I am aware of all of this ( why not to bother about it now & how to organize it post lodgement). But I am in a situation where I have to do medicals prior to visa lodge due to some reasons, hence the relevant query.


To get your health checks done before lodging the visa: https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm

Apart from the link, I don't have much idea about it. I hope the link above gives you all the information you seek.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

timberlake said:


> Ok guys, First thing first, as a checklist for things to do / can be done before CO is assigned :-
> 
> 1. Initiate PCC ( especially if you are living at a different address than passport)
> 2. Medicals
> ...


About 3: From what I know, the payment will be one shot for all the included applicants. I don't think you can pay separately in stages. Also, from what I know, it is only after payment that you get to the part where you can start uploading the documents and thus complete the application process.

Also, I would reverse the order of the checklist- i.e. first get the visa payment sorted out, let the application be submitted, and then start on the Medicals and PCC.


----------



## lanecwe (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi there,
I read many forums but still not sure what to do. I am the only child in the family, my dad is working while my mum is not. They have plans to migrate with us but I am not sure whether I should include them in my 189 application as migrating dependents OR non-migrating dependents OR none of them.

OPTION 1: MIGRATING DEPENDENTS
Since my dad is working, I don't think they are qualified as my dependents (but in future, they will be my dependent when he retires?).

OPTION 2: NON-MIGRATING DEPENDENTS
I am not sure what is the benefit to include their names here but I will need to spend more on their PCC and medicals (maybe can help in their future application?).

OPTION 3: DON'T INCLUDE
Apply tourist visa for them. After 2 years PR, I can sponsor them for Parent Visa.

Pleaseee advise. Thanks.


----------



## aashishnarainsingh (Apr 13, 2015)

i m in


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

lanecwe said:


> Hi there,
> I read many forums but still not sure what to do. I am the only child in the family, my dad is working while my mum is not. They have plans to migrate with us but I am not sure whether I should include them in my 189 application as migrating dependents OR non-migrating dependents OR none of them.
> 
> OPTION 1: MIGRATING DEPENDENTS
> ...


OPTION 1: You cannot. They are not your dependents. They depend on each other. Not you.

OPTION 2: I myself have never understood the benefit of this option. All I know is using this option, they too will have to undergo Medical tests as part of your visa application. They won't get any visa though 

OPTION 3: This would be the best to do, because even if you do, irrespective of whether your father is retired or not, CO will still consider them as dependent on each other (and not you), and if you have included them, you will be asked to remove them from the application.

However, this is just from what I've read/ known so far. I might be wrong here and maybe someone has been able to prove (although quite difficult to do so I would say) that both parents are dependent on the primary applicant. I have never come across such a case though.


----------



## lanecwe (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks Keeda for answering my q~


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello frnds, 
congrats to all to u..
I got invite yesterday..will seek ur help for further application lodgement..


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

I am here too. Lodgement sometimes next week. 189- 65pts civil engineer. Good luck!!!


----------



## csrajeshcs (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm in too 

16-APR-2015 - PTE-A (Above 72 all modules)
17-APR-2015 - CIVIL ENGINEER EOI Updated to 65 points
24-Apr-2015 (12:10 A.M) - Invitation Received.


----------



## csrajeshcs (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Shikac,

Im also a civil engineer. got an invite today.

Will see how quickly our PR gets processed.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Shikac said:


> I am here too. Lodgement sometimes next week. 189- 65pts civil engineer. Good luck!!!


Congrats. Your points? 65+ I suppose.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

I posted this as a thread as well - however seeking assistance in this group as well. 

I wish to seek clarification on a small issue i noticed today. I have gone through other posts in the forum and got good indications but still would like your opinion.

My experience is in a single company, multiple locations spread like this:
Role1 Date1 - Date2 
Role2 Date2 - Date3 (location1)
Role3 Date3 - Date4 (location2)
Role4 Date4 - Date5
----Skill Met Date5 ------ As per ACS (and skilled experience starts after this date)
Role5 Date5 - Date6
......

In my ACS letter as well as my service letter with detailed roles and responsibilities signed on company letterhead all the dates are mentioned correctly.

However - while giving updating my EOI I guess I made a minor mistake while writing about Role2 and Role3 (which are NOT considered as skilled and hence do not add to points. I correctly marked them as not-relevant and only the experience after skill met date is marked relevant). I wrote something like:

Role1 Date1 - Date2 
Role2 Date2 - Date3
Role3 Date2 - Date4 <-- note overlapping date ranges, starting with Date2
Role4 Date4 - Date5

I noticed this while proceeding for visa application after I got the invite. I've got 70 points with 5 points for experience (after skill met date).

I would correct the dates in my visa lodgement application and I do not think this really is an issue. But could the experts please confirm this? 
Note that this is for my experience which is 'not counted as skilled and does not add to the points. And in all my 'proofs' (ACS, Service letter, Tax etc) correct dates are mentioned.

Thanks for your support and help.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello guys,

May I please seek your help and advice.

regards,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prforoz,

I think there should not be any problem.


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks KeeDa 


KeeDa said:


> To get your health checks done before lodging the visa: https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm
> 
> Apart from the link, I don't have much idea about it. I hope the link above gives you all the information you seek.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> prforoz,
> 
> I think there should not be any problem.


Thank you KeeDa. Any further advice? Updating the details correctly while lodging the visa is the only thing I have to do. Right?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prforoz said:


> Thank you KeeDa. Any further advice? Updating the details correctly while lodging the visa is the only thing I have to do. Right?


Yes, that would be the right thing to do.


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

First of all Happy Weekend Everyone!

My wife has been living in HK for a long time (but still holding a Philippine passport), we met and got married in the Philippines and I moved to HK as well.

Now her passport is in her married name but all her HK documents such as HK ID (national ID) and Bank Accounts are in her single name. Later on we are going to request for a PCC in HK but of course it will be in her single name.

Do we still need to provide any evidence of name change aside from our Marriage Certificate?

Thanks again in advance!
Armanvp


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

If you have a credit card with no foreign transaction fee, that is the best option to pay the fees I think. But most of the Indian Credit cards are having this fee I guess. Luckily, I had a US credit card with no foreign transaction fee and I made the payment using that. If you have one / got any friends in US who are having such a credit card , you can explore that option I guess.

and DIBP also charges a surcharge on all credit card transactions. But since my US credit card has 1.5 % cash back, this surcharge got evened out 

_If you pay for your visa application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:

Visa and MasterCard* - 1.08%
American Express and JCB - 1.99%
Diners Club International - 2.91%_

btw, I am wondering how you will get a Forex card without any travel plans ?

The total fees for one primary applicant + one dependent currently is *AUD 5280* (if using credit card, add another 57 AUD)



timberlake said:


> Ok guys, First thing first, as a checklist for things to do / can be done before CO is assigned :-
> 
> 1. Initiate PCC ( especially if you are living at a different address than passport)
> 2. Medicals
> ...


----------



## jarhead86 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi Guys

Got my Visa invite on 10 Apr, planning to file in mid next month.

I have a question...I want to file my PR, but is there any chance I can process my wife's PR after my PR gets approved.

Will it make any difference in the fees and the approval process....

Actually she still has to go for IELTS and all.

Please suggest..

THanks!!


----------



## Shikac (Feb 24, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Congrats. Your points? 65+ I suppose.


65pts yes


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

I also got the invite on 10th April, already lodged the Visa Application on 18th.

I think it is better to file together. Filing separately is waste of time IMO and more effort.

Filing fees might be the same, but i dont know if it makes any difference to the approval process if you file it later for your spouse.

Your wife doesn't need to write IELTS i guess. check the below link. Just Functional English ability proof is enough.

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

_*Family members English language ability*

For each of your dependent applicants who are aged 18 years or older at the time of application must provide evidence of Functional English. If the applicant does not have evidence of having Functional English, you will need to provide a statement indicating your intention to pay the second instalment of the visa application charge._



jarhead86 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got my Visa invite on 10 Apr, planning to file in mid next month.
> 
> ...


----------



## lanecwe (Jul 7, 2014)

I cannot attach documents for my dependents in immiAccount. Anyone facing the same issue?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

It's quiet here. How are you all progressing?

I have a question regarding spouse functional English proof. I am reading elsewhere that even after having letters from college/ university, CO might ask to appear for IELTS/ PTE tests. Can all in this situation post here (who have dependent partners and planning not to go for IELTS/ PTE tests for partners)?

I have letters from the school, high-school, and college (BCom degree) (and not the university - just from school/ colleges on letterheads). Is there a need to get another letter from the University too?

Thanks,
KeeDa


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If possible try and get letter from University. Best is to apply now so that you would get it in time before you apply for VISA in June.

Pune University takes 1 months time for processing.

*The More The Merrier.*

Regards,
Jeetendra



KeeDa said:


> It's quiet here. How are you all progressing?
> 
> I have a question regarding spouse functional English proof. I am reading elsewhere that even after having letters from college/ university, CO might ask to appear for IELTS/ PTE tests. Can all in this situation post here (who have dependent partners and planning not to go for IELTS/ PTE tests for partners)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Many individuals have posted stating that IMMI account behaves in a strange manner.

So give it some time. Check after 4-6 hours or after a day. It should be fixed.

Do let us know how it goes.

Regards,
Jeetendra





lanecwe said:


> I cannot attach documents for my dependents in immiAccount. Anyone facing the same issue?


----------



## lanecwe (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes, there is a scheduled job that runs at midnight Aus Time daily. Once you paid the visa fees, there will be some features that are not available such as upload documents for dependents as well as Next Step action is blank. So try check the next day and the direction will be clearer.

By the way, I just realize that all the files that I uploaded contain space. From the file tips, it is clearly stated not to enter space in file name. Ooopsss.. what should i do?



Jeeten#80 said:


> Many individuals have posted stating that IMMI account behaves in a strange manner.
> 
> So give it some time. Check after 4-6 hours or after a day. It should be fixed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't have much idea regarding Document upload, as I haven't been invited yet.
BUT have read in some other thread as well.

Aren't you able to replace/delete the already submitted documents?

Try searching some threads...

ELSE the best thing I can think of now is wait for CO to be assigned and then can check with CO.
Till then upload ALL other pending documents are per right specifications.


Regards,
Jeetendra



lanecwe said:


> Yes, there is a scheduled job that runs at midnight Aus Time daily. Once you paid the visa fees, there will be some features that are not available such as upload documents for dependents as well as Next Step action is blank. So try check the next day and the direction will be clearer.
> 
> By the way, I just realize that all the files that I uploaded contain space. From the file tips, it is clearly stated not to enter space in file name. Ooopsss.. what should i do?


----------



## amit9845 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi,

For creating immi account, if I don't have a family name/surname in my passport, then can I enter all my name in family name field and enter a "." (Dot) or "-" in the given name field. 

I had left the given name field as blank, while submitting EOI application. Can someone please guide me here. I m really stuck here and don't want to make mistakes while filing for visa.


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

U can enter first part of ur name in given name and second part in family name even if surname/family name field is blank in ur passport. actually these names are for profile only.
In the visa application, u've to enter all ur given name in family name and leave given name field blank.
I also have same problem.


----------



## amit9845 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thx a lot suresh


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

Does anyone starting to fill out Form 80?

On Part F. Employment, Question no. 20: Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth

I have a company I have worked for a year but don't have any proof so I did not consider this for ACS assessment nor in the EOI employment details. Would this raise a red flag if it shown in Form 80?

Thanks!
Armanvp


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is only my view.

If you haven't shown it while filing your ACS nor have you updated in your EOI.

The best thing would be to show that you were unemployed during this time.
BUT you have to tell them as to what you where doing during this time frame.





armanvp said:


> Does anyone starting to fill out Form 80?
> 
> On Part F. Employment, Question no. 20: Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth
> 
> ...


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

murali1201 said:


> I am in -----
> 
> 
> 16-Jan-2015 - ACS Positive outcome received for 261313
> ...


Hi,

If medicals completed before lodging visa, will we get to know the results of medicals before lodging?

Will it be conveyed to the individual during medical or we can track it anywhere.

People who have done medicals before lodging can help..


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

dineshngct said:


> Hi,
> 
> If medicals completed before lodging visa, will we get to know the results of medicals before lodging?
> 
> ...



It is better to do the Medicals after lodging the application and paying the fees. If you want a grant quickly you have to do it soon. In my case , my FBI PCC's validity is getting expired in December 2015, so I wanted to get the grant soon (provided every thing else is fine).

Some people wait for the CO to ask them to do Medicals as they want their Initial Entry Date (IED) pushed as late as possible.. I dont have any idea about doing it before lodging. initially i thought of doing this, but didnt do. For doing the medicals before lodging, you have to use "My Health Declarations" and generate an HAP ID. Eitherway, I dont think we can see the results.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

I also uploaded 2 files with space in the file name , since my total file count was only 43, I uploaded those files again (mentioning the correction about the file name in comment). I hope CO is not confused with this and takes the 2nd version for those 2 documents.

Worst case, CO will ask you to upload those files again and there might be a delay in completing the whole process.



lanecwe said:


> Yes, there is a scheduled job that runs at midnight Aus Time daily. Once you paid the visa fees, there will be some features that are not available such as upload documents for dependents as well as Next Step action is blank. So try check the next day and the direction will be clearer.
> 
> By the way, I just realize that all the files that I uploaded contain space. From the file tips, it is clearly stated not to enter space in file name. Ooopsss.. what should i do?


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi Dinesh,
.
You can track your medical results status on this medical link using your HAP ID.

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient - click on print option to see the status - it changes from Required to Completed.



dineshngct said:


> Hi,
> 
> If medicals completed before lodging visa, will we get to know the results of medicals before lodging?
> 
> ...


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> This is only my view.
> 
> If you haven't shown it while filing your ACS nor have you updated in your EOI.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your insights Jeeten. But I'm not sure if I would marked it unemployed. CO might ask some proof for whatever reason I am doing during that period and it'll be more of a problem for me to produce those.

I'm thinking of just writing it down in Form 80 and explain the reason why I did not consider this employment for ACS nor in the EOI. Then if ever he ask for some proof, at least I have some reference letter (but not the format they are expecting) and a tax return.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In your earlier post you said that you don't have any proof for this experience. Now you say that you have one. So go ahead and update it.

But be prepared with a concrete reason for not updating it in ACS and EOI.

If you still haven't lodged your visa then update this in your 17 page Online Visa application.

All The Best!!!





armanvp said:


> Thanks for your insights Jeeten. But I'm not sure if I would marked it unemployed. CO might ask some proof for whatever reason I am doing during that period and it'll be more of a problem for me to produce those.
> 
> I'm thinking of just writing it down in Form 80 and explain the reason why I did not consider this employment for ACS nor in the EOI. Then if ever he ask for some proof, at least I have some reference letter (but not the format they are expecting) and a tax return.


----------



## OnaMisssion (Dec 13, 2014)

Dear friends,

I am in the process completing my VISA application and lodge it. I have a question and hoping to get it clarified in this forum.

I studied in a college which was affiliated to an university(Anna University). In the EOI, I mentioned my college name in the place of "Institution Name" field. But now coming to think of it, my 'degree award' certificate has got the university name on it and not the college name in which I studied. However, all the 8 semesters mark sheets have got both my college name and the affiliated university name. So I am confused now, what to put in the place of Institution name. In the EOI, my college name is present but the degree award certificate contains my university name and not the college name. 

Kindly advice.

Thanks


----------



## amit9845 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi friends,

I m in process of filling the visa application form and had a question.

In the employment history section, I see that my employment details are already filled in (except the duties performed section ), from the EOI application I think. But its in reverse order. The "help" button there says that we need to enter the most recent(current exp first) one first. So is it okay to delete the details and fill the section again ?


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

OnaMisssion said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am in the process completing my VISA application and lodge it. I have a question and hoping to get it clarified in this forum.
> 
> ...


can you get transcripts from university? they will push your college out of the equation.


----------



## OnaMisssion (Dec 13, 2014)

I have already submitted without caring to take a look at the order sequence.


----------



## OnaMisssion (Dec 13, 2014)

amit9845 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I m in process of filling the visa application form and had a question.
> 
> In the employment history section, I see that my employment details are already filled in (except the duties performed section ), from the EOI application I think. But its in reverse order. The "help" button there says that we need to enter the most recent(current exp first) one first. So is it okay to delete the details and fill the section again ?



I have already submitted without caring to take a look at the order sequence. I know this does not answer your question, but I personally do not think it would be considered seriously. Anyway I have got no options now, but only to wait and hear from case officer.

Anyone else,any inputs?


----------



## OnaMisssion (Dec 13, 2014)

tejas_gokhale01 said:


> can you get transcripts from university? they will push your college out of the equation.


Hi tejas

I have already got the transcripts. However, someone (Jeeten is the person) advised me to include the university name as well. So I edit it to include the university name and submitted.

Thanks for your inputs, anyway.


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

OnaMisssion said:


> I have already submitted without caring to take a look at the order sequence. I know this does not answer your question, but I personally do not think it would be considered seriously. Anyway I have got no options now, but only to wait and hear from case officer.
> 
> Anyone else,any inputs?


I have around 6 entries on this section and I manually re-ordered them to follow the guidelines. I think it's not such a big task (at least with the no. of entries I have), anyway I still need to update them as I entered my duties on each employment.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

OnaMisssion said:


> I have already submitted without caring to take a look at the order sequence. I know this does not answer your question, but I personally do not think it would be considered seriously. Anyway I have got no options now, but only to wait and hear from case officer.
> 
> Anyone else,any inputs?


same here. i too did not change the order of experience which was already displayed.
I guess that should not make a difference.

regards.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



KeeDa said:


> No. As a "skilled" applicant, they are interested in only your "skilled" employment and that is why only that has been copied over from your EOI into your visa application. Also, it would be best to provide supporting documents (same as those given for assessment) for only the period considered as "skilled" by ACS. But, it does not harm to provide all of it. It would only increase the number of files and maybe the processing time a bit (as CO will have to go through all of your documentation).
> Do also note that there is an overall limit of 60 files for your visa application. Each file has a limit of 5MB.
> 
> In any case, whatever has been set "by default" in the application (employment histories, etc), is recommended to leave as-is. If you think there is any information you want corrected in that, there is another form (929 or 1022 I believe) that has to be submitted stating the change you want to be done.


Hi,

I have a one doubt. I have added only the experiences whatever assessed by my assessing authority. I did not list rest in EOI and visa.

However I have attached all relevant work experiences and also I declared all experiences in form 80.

Kindly let me know is it any negative effect without declaring non relevant experiences in my EOI and visa application.

Do I have to inform them?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a one doubt. I have added only the experiences whatever assessed by my assessing authority. I did not list rest in EOI and visa.
> 
> ...


I am in the same situation. Haven't listed the non-relevant experience in the visa application. Neither do I plan to. Will just mention it in Form 80. From what I know, there should not be any problem doing so. But, in the end, it is your call.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



KeeDa said:


> I am in the same situation. Haven't listed the non-relevant experience in the visa application. Neither do I plan to. Will just mention it in Form 80. From what I know, there should not be any problem doing so. But, in the end, it is your call.


Hi,

Thanks for reply, but I copied from the icon ? in EOI where our experiences have to added. Please tell me what you understand from this.

I guess that experiences are not assessed by authority not required to declare in EOI or visa, but it is options, if some body wish, he can. 

I just think whether I will send this information 1023. 






"Provide details of the client’s employment history for the last 10 years.

For current employment, the 'end date' field should be left blank. SkillSelect will continue to tally periods of employment from date of EOI submission to the date of invitation to apply. Therefore, the client must update their EOI if their employment details change.

For Points Tested visas:
To be awarded points for employment it must meet three requirements:

it was undertaken after the client meets at least the entry level requirements as set by the relevant assessing authority for that occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study and or amount of on-the-job training);
it involved duties at the level of depth and complexity expected in Australia, and
it meets the standards of skilled employment set by the relevant assessing authority for that occupation.
A client is considered skilled and therefore eligible for claiming employment points from the date the relevant assessing authority considers a client to be skilled in the nominated occupation.

It is beneficial for the client to obtain advice on their skilled employment by the relevant skills assessing authority as it provides clarity on the number of points the client is eligible for. Visa processing officers provide precedence to this advice when assessing employment history.

IMPORTANT: Clients who have an opinion on their skilled employment from the relevant assessing authority should enter employment periods as specified on the letter from the assessing authority.

Where the relevant assessing authority does not provide an opinion on skilled employment and there are no standards set by the relevant assessing authority available on their website, clients need to provide evidence of employment experience after the date they completed qualifications and necessary skilled employment as per the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations.

Any periods of skilled employment must have been undertaken at the required skill level. Any gaps which are periods when the client was not in employment cannot be counted as periods of skilled employment. While the client is able to include previous employment that is not related to the nominated or closely related occupation, no points will be awarded."


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I think this text is from the EOI system which for you and for me is frozen now. At this stage, we will need to access the visa account help system and see whether that too asks for "employment history for the last 10 years".


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



KeeDa said:


> I think this text is from the EOI system which for you and for me is frozen now. At this stage, we will need to access the visa account help system and see whether that too asks for "employment history for the last 10 years".


Hi,

I think, we can not see the help system in visa, as we have already lodged. However I just checked whatever I filled in my visa application. It mentioned as follows.

Give details of employment undertaken in the last 10 years.

Not all employment like form 80.

Correct me , if I am wrong. 

Anyway I have front loaded every thing and I guessed, it has been taken more than one month from the allocation of CO (As per imm accout). There was no any correspondence with CO, as I have front loaded every thing. If there will be anything, will they let me know prior to take decision by CO?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Its pretty obvious as I had advised you earlier as well.


"Provide details of the client’s employment history for the last 10 years."


*IMO..*..we have to provide details of ALL employments for the last 10 years irrespective of THEM being *Relevant* or *Irrelevant*.

THEN mark them as *Relevant* or *Irrelevant* in EOI and VISA Application.


*ANYWAYS all the best with whatever you decide and your VISA Application.*





wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for reply, but I copied from the icon ? in EOI where our experiences have to added. Please tell me what you understand from this.
> 
> ...


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



Jeeten#80 said:


> Its pretty obvious as I had advised you earlier as well.
> 
> 
> "Provide details of the client’s employment history for the last 10 years."
> ...


Thanks for information, but I have doubt about the following statement that has given in EOI help.

IMPORTANT: Clients who have an opinion on their skilled employment from the relevant assessing authority should enter employment periods as specified on the letter from the assessing authority.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IT means THAT for SKILLED Employment, you have to enter the DATES as per your Skills Assessment Letter provided by the relevant assessing authority.


REFER To my following post to understand it.


*EOI Update based on Skill Assessment Letter*





wkdn745 said:


> Thanks for information, but I have doubt about the following statement that has given in EOI help.
> 
> IMPORTANT: Clients who have an opinion on their skilled employment from the relevant assessing authority should enter employment periods as specified on the letter from the assessing authority.


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello all I have done my medicals on June 22nd ..paid the fee on 15th June ... PCC on April 27th ...completed uploading all the documents on 22th June ...by when I expect the visa, from the skill select the SLA is 3 months from the date of filling the visa ..till now co is not assigned....is there any possibility of getting the pr before September 15th


----------



## OnaMisssion (Dec 13, 2014)

murali1201 said:


> Hello all I have done my medicals on June 22nd ..paid the fee on 15th June ... PCC on April 27th ...completed uploading all the documents on 22th June ...by when I expect the visa, from the skill select the SLA is 3 months from the date of filling the visa ..till now co is not assigned....is there any possibility of getting the pr before September 15th


Your chance of getting the grant before 15 sep is more likely if all the necessary document are uploaded before hand. I got mine in 2 months and 3 days.


----------

